# Project "REC" TRIKE EDITION



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Well Project Rec is coming soon but the trike class looks good this year so why not have a bicycle and a trike


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

did you get the lights yet REC?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 27 2005, 06:07 PM~4286943
> *did you get the lights yet REC?
> *


No


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What am I looking at?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Thats just the inside cylinder and a t.v screen that i will put on the back this is just a lil project nothing big sorry about the pictures.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What does the trike look like?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 27 2005, 10:17 PM~4288686
> *What does the trike look like?
> *


This is just a sketch of what it will look like by the end of Dec


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Cant wait to see it. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 27 2005, 09:06 PM~4287730
> *No
> *


are you serious? i sent them out with some stuff i send to socios and he got it already and that's cause he's in cali!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 28 2005, 08:36 AM~4290536
> *are you serious?  i sent them out with some stuff i send to socios and he got it already and that's cause he's in cali!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

raul, did you get the lights also? LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 28 2005, 01:43 AM~4288896
> *This is just a sketch of what it will look like by the end of Dec
> *


thats for a trike frame? why have a molded fender for a trike frame?


----------



## YaY AreA BosSz` (Oct 19, 2005)

:0


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

can't wait to see it! :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 28 2005, 09:36 AM~4290536
> *are you serious?  i sent them out with some stuff i send to socios and he got it already and that's cause he's in cali!!!
> *


Just got off work hey Noe thanks for the lights !!!!!!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

so you just got them today ????


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Yes today :biggrin:


----------



## YaY AreA BosSz` (Oct 19, 2005)

furreal tho why u need molded fender on trike?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 28 2005, 08:19 PM~4294342
> *Yes today :biggrin:
> *


cool


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YaY AreA BosSz`_@Nov 28 2005, 07:20 PM~4294348
> *furreal tho why u need molded fender on trike?
> *


Thats just a sketch on how the trike will look ,the back wheel will have a back fender design just like the sketch.Let me just post the real design


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:biggrin: This is the way i would like my back to look like something crazy.


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:thumbsup: I SEE MORE COMP. YUST DONT GO RADICAL


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 28 2005, 08:36 PM~4294468
> *:biggrin:  This is the way i would like my back to look like something crazy.
> *


REC, can you draw something for me, it's top secret stuff but if you agree, i'll let you see it


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 28 2005, 08:06 PM~4294672
> *REC, can you draw something for me, it's top secret stuff but if you agree, i'll let you see it
> *


Sure [email protected]


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Nov 28 2005, 07:54 PM~4294596
> *:thumbsup: I SEE MORE COMP. YUST DONT GO RADICAL
> *


The only way I see me going is broke !!!!!!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 27 2005, 10:43 PM~4288896
> *This is just a sketch of what it will look like by the end of Dec
> *


if its going to be a trike why is there a back fender molded into the frame?


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 28 2005, 09:45 PM~4295512
> *The only way I see me going is broke !!!!!!
> *


 YEA IM THERE AT THIS TIME MY NEW TRIKE IS GETING 2 EXPENSIVE :around:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Nov 28 2005, 09:47 PM~4295537
> *if its going to be a trike why is there a back fender molded into the frame?
> *


That was just a sketch but this trike will be crazy i will do a freestyle what ever happends


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

looks good if you do it like that


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

R.I.P Frame


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Would this look good on a trike


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 1 2005, 08:02 PM~4317782
> *Would this look good on a trike
> *


?????????????


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Dec 1 2005, 08:04 PM~4317795
> *?????????????
> *


I would like to put it on the back of the trike


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 1 2005, 08:06 PM~4317802
> *I would like to put it on the back of the trike
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :twak:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Dec 1 2005, 08:08 PM~4317812
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :twak:
> *


 :dunno: I guess i should put it its only 20"


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 1 2005, 08:10 PM~4317826
> *:dunno: I guess i should put it its only 20"
> *


im joking man that will be some diferent BIG BALLER :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Dec 1 2005, 08:13 PM~4317846
> *im joking man that will be  some diferent BIG BALLER :biggrin:
> *


You sure right its Texas :0 I made sure the frame breaks in half 
a picture coming soon :cheesy:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

sounds good


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 1 2005, 08:15 PM~4317855
> *You sure right its Texas :0 I made sure the frame breaks in half
> a picture coming soon  :cheesy:
> *


LIKE THEY SAID ALL IN TEXAS IS BIG :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

new page :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Spy pics working on it all this month


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

is that an actuator(sp)


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Todays work not alot just working on the final design this is not the real frame design


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 2 2005, 07:46 PM~4325442
> *
> *


Just got all the wire set up done cylinder, speakers,t.v


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 2 2005, 10:15 PM~4326375
> *Just got all the wire set up done cylinder, speakers,t.v
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Dec 06 2005 more pictures coming soon


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Cant wait to work on my trike project Tuesday a picture of my lil army :biggrin: 
Oh thanks to my friend from the East Coast done deal


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

TTT cant wait to see todays work


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Dec 6 2005, 01:11 PM~4348682
> *TTT cant wait to see todays work
> *


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

More pics soon


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

nice progress, take alot of pictures... u sure you gonna get this done by end of december


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 6 2005, 04:55 PM~4350359
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :banghead:  :scrutinize: :around: :ugh: :



























:thumbsup:


----------



## White Mike (Jul 14, 2005)

you should custom make the down tube it looks alot better


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:0


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

sick homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

How do you come up with your designs for your frames?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yo rec.. who gunna paint ur frame.. lemme know.. im down to do it for you....


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 6 2005, 09:59 PM~4352357
> *yo rec.. who gunna paint ur frame.. lemme know.. im down to do it for you....
> *


You can paint my frame when i am done with the front 3-d tank just need to cut some stuff that dont look good on the frame pm me with your number.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 6 2005, 09:58 PM~4352349
> *How do you come up with your designs for your frames?
> *


Well i just try to be original the frame you see in the picture will change i have to add the 3-d tank.I dont like the way the frame looks but by Friday you will see a better design


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 6 2005, 10:58 PM~4352349
> *How do you come up with your designs for your frames?
> *


that's what i'm wondering


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 7 2005, 11:01 AM~4355271
> *that's what i'm wondering
> *


Hey Noe when the frame is done this will be your face :0 :around:  :biggrin: 
just wait i'll post a picture of the frame soon just have to sketch a new design.
Noe your bicycle looks nice keep up the good work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

REC, i'm gonna send you an email of some stuff


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Todays work


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

thats sic


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

The front tank is 3-d


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

REC, did you get my email?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 8 2005, 08:42 PM~4368472
> *REC, did you get my email?
> *


yes working on it


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

that tight homie


----------



## mackinoz (Aug 21, 2005)

hey REC post pics of ur other bikes


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

WHATS GOING ON WITH YOUR OTHER PROJECT? THE 2 WHEEL.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 9 2005, 07:35 AM~4370323
> *WHATS GOING ON WITH YOUR OTHER PROJECT?  THE 2 WHEEL.
> *


My frame is just chilling waiting for the Houston Tx 2006 LRM show  Just need to get my hydro pumps


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 8 2005, 09:44 PM~4368478
> *yes working on it
> *


thanks man, take your time


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Todays work  time to smooth the frame.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

nice job rec, do u have any more pictures, while doin the fibreglass, like how u layed it on and stuff, i have troubles with it sagging


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Dec 10 2005, 04:45 PM~4379927
> *nice job rec, do u have any more pictures, while doin the fibreglass, like how u layed it on and stuff, i have troubles with it sagging
> *


No i did not take any pictures  i hate the sand part but the frame is looking good every day


----------



## mackinoz (Aug 21, 2005)

REC show us some pics of your other work


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

did you end up getting the new drawing for your frame


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 10 2005, 03:36 PM~4379908
> *Todays work   time to smooth the frame.
> *


Do you just have stuff laying around that you add on to the frame or do you already know what shape you want your frame to be?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mackinoz_@Dec 10 2005, 04:56 PM~4379953
> *REC show us some pics of your other work
> *


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 10 2005, 04:59 PM~4379960
> *Do you just have stuff laying around that you add on to the frame or do you already know what shape you want your frame to be?
> *


I try to design a shape then i change it all over  no sketch i really cant wait to get the frame painted soon.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Dec 10 2005, 04:58 PM~4379959
> *did you end up getting the new drawing for your frame
> *


Do you like the way it looks? :dunno: I like it


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 11 2005, 11:05 AM~4379981
> *Do you like the way it looks? :dunno: I like it
> *


fuck yea i recon it looks real good, just bare at the back section for NOW, i know u will make it real good, and when u do some more fibreglassin try take some more pictures :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Dec 10 2005, 05:13 PM~4380007
> *fuck yea i recon it looks real good, just bare at the back section for NOW, i know u will make it real good, and when u do some more fibreglassin try take some more pictures  :biggrin:
> *


I got a crazy design for the back  more pictures by Tuesday.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

shit homie i can not wait til you get it done i want pics of it on my site :thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Dec 10 2005, 05:15 PM~4380011
> *shit homie i can not wait til you get it done i want pics of it on my site  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## mackinoz (Aug 21, 2005)

nice!!


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Interesting.................... seems you'll have competion for my brothers new bike and my trike. You have some creative ways of doing things. 06 show season is going to be full of heavy competition from the whole country


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

I should stop working on my project its getting too cold.
Can somebody tell me how many mods my frame has? I strech the frame a lil,cut the center..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i hate the cold weather i never feel like working on shit lmao


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Dec 11 2005, 01:00 PM~4383737
> *i hate the cold weather i never feel like working on shit lmao
> *


I hate the cold weather but i wont let it stop me from working on my project todays work.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

your cold and my cold is to diffirent colds mine is 26-32 is cold not 60's lmao hell i am in shorts when it is 60's out side


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Dec 11 2005, 06:57 PM~4385119
> *your cold and my cold is to diffirent colds mine is 26-32 is cold not 60's lmao hell i am in shorts when it is 60's out side
> *


 :around: you crazy


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Any ideas on what color i should paint the frame?


----------



## mackinoz (Aug 21, 2005)

so wats happenin REC


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Dec 11 2005, 06:57 PM~4385119
> *your cold and my cold is to diffirent colds mine is 26-32 is cold not 60's lmao hell i am in shorts when it is 60's out side
> *



i do too,but right now it's like 8 degrees outside! my ass is freezing!


by the way REC,your bike is looking tight!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 12 2005, 01:04 AM~4387086
> *Any ideas on what color i should paint the frame?
> *


i had given you this idea with the 2 wheeler, but since you didn't use it do it on the 3 wheeler


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Just a picture of the rims I will get soon no turning back on my project with my new frame that iam working on its going down in Houston 2006!![attachmentid=387548]


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 15 2005, 09:01 PM~4415395
> *Just a picture of the rims I will get soon no turning back on my project  with my new frame that iam working on its going down in Houston 2006!![attachmentid=387548]
> *


the pic didnt work


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Dec 15 2005, 11:00 PM~4416203
> *the pic didnt work
> *


Twisted fan rims


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 15 2005, 11:07 PM~4416240
> *Twisted fan rims
> *


gold or chrome?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

all gold


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

nice :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Dec 15 2005, 11:10 PM~4416262
> *nice :biggrin:
> *


You think thats nice I wish i could show you a picture of my other frame that would make you say wow!!!!!!!!! :0  The artist that worked on my project i think my bicycle is the first he ever done. http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...6lr%3D%26sa%3DN
This is a mural he did


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

did u get those wheels off that bike.. and did they come with all the brakes and shit


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Dec 15 2005, 11:15 PM~4416300
> *did u get those wheels off that bike.. and did they come with all the brakes and shit
> *


Well the disk brake is extra its custom :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

ttt


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

"Problemas" LIVES!!! :0 
For my trike ill keep it simple Street Custom :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

what u doin with the frame then, thats not street custom

i fixed your pic so u can see it


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

TTT is that pic of your trike or bike


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

THAT TRIKE IS LOOKING SIC' REC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Yes thats part of the bicycle for the lucky people that have seen a picture or two you are lucky you seen the murals and paint!!!I wont post any more pictures on layitlow but i should be getting some of my parts this week
my welders is having problems but ill be working on my trike soon..


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Well I got my welder working and its time to work!!The trike should be full custom.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 27 2005, 07:28 PM~4495475
> *Yes thats part of the bicycle for the lucky people that have seen a picture or two you are lucky you seen the murals and paint!!!I wont post any more pictures on layitlow but i should be getting some of my parts this week
> my welders is having problems but ill be working on my trike soon..
> *



i feel lucky to be one of those :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 2 2006, 06:27 PM~4536037
> *i feel lucky to be one of those :biggrin:
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

wtf is everyone smiling about? :dunno:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 2 2006, 06:54 PM~4536211
> *wtf is everyone smiling about?  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its probably nothing anyway.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 2 2006, 09:09 PM~4537070
> *Its probably nothing anyway.
> *


oh its something :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 2 2006, 09:09 PM~4537070
> *Its probably nothing anyway.
> *


Noe and Sic 'N Twisted were one of the few that saw pictures of my new paint,murals, or parts :biggrin: More pictures of my trike coming soon!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 2 2006, 09:16 PM~4537151
> *Noe and Sic 'N Twisted were one of the few that saw pictures of my new paint,murals, or parts  :biggrin: More pictures of my trike coming soon!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 2 2006, 09:28 PM~4537196
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dont say a word I see spys on my topic :biggrin: Sic'N Twisted has something for 2006!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 2 2006, 09:30 PM~4537218
> *Dont say a word I see spys on my topic :biggrin: Sic'N Twisted has something for 2006!!
> *


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

ok


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jan 2 2006, 07:54 PM~4536211-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 3 2006, 03:16 PM~4537151
> *Noe and Sic 'N Twisted were one of the few that saw pictures of my new paint,murals, or parts  :biggrin: More pictures of my trike coming soon!!!
> *


and me... :biggrin:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Todays work!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup rec.. seen the pic of ur bike and seat 2 day... fuckin bad ass... gotta love that candy


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2006, 07:06 PM~4550011
> *sup rec.. seen the pic of ur bike and seat 2 day... fuckin bad ass... gotta love that candy
> *


Thanks you know how we do it Down South !!You should see how my other parts look...San Antonio


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Well the trike project is under control just got my trike today and soon my parts!!I will make sure i get the job done hope to have it ready for Houston Tx LRM show..Oh I guess radical is the only way for me so "Once again Its on" :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

don't let any cats in your room, better yet, throw the cat outside


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 9 2006, 07:17 PM~4582102
> *don't let any cats in your room, better yet, throw the cat outside
> *


  I wont show my other bicycle but for sure my trike


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 4 2006, 07:13 PM~4550062
> *Thanks  you know how we do it Down South !!You should see how my other parts look...San Antonio
> *


yup san antonio baby.. sic deville and recs bike in da back of disturbed's truck


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 4 2006, 07:13 PM~4550062
> *Thanks  you know how we do it Down South !!You should see how my other parts look...San Antonio
> *


yup san antonio baby.. sic deville and recs bike in da back of disturbed's truck


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2006, 07:29 PM~4582169
> *yup san antonio baby.. sic deville and recs bike in da back of disturbed's truck
> *


Yeah you know the Trike is going to be ready!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 9 2006, 07:31 PM~4582181
> *Yeah you know the Trike is going to be ready!!
> *


yea.. dats wat i was bout 2 say.. if its ready in time...


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2006, 07:33 PM~4582189
> *yea.. dats wat i was bout 2 say.. if its ready in time...
> *


Ill make sure it gets done :biggrin: This will be the last picture


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 9 2006, 07:41 PM~4582252
> *Ill make sure it gets done :biggrin: This will be the last picture
> *


YOU LUCKY IF YOU FINISH IT FOR SAN ANTONIO I GIVE UP ON MINE 2 MUCH COMPETITION :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Jan 9 2006, 07:48 PM~4582283
> *YOU LUCKY IF YOU FINISH IT FOR SAN ANTONIO I GIVE UP ON MINE 2 MUCH COMPETITION  :angry:
> *


all dat work for nuttin.. dat sucks....wanna sell me ur screens.. da one u had in da tank


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Jan 9 2006, 08:48 PM~4582283
> *YOU LUCKY IF YOU FINISH IT FOR SAN ANTONIO I GIVE UP ON MINE 2 MUCH COMPETITION  :angry:
> *


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

whatever happened to doin it for the love of the game


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2006, 07:50 PM~4582288
> *all dat work for nuttin.. dat sucks....wanna sell me ur screens.. da one u had in da tank
> *


YEP I KNOW MA IT SUCKS BUT I DONT GOT TIME FOR IT MAKE AN OFERT FOR THE SCREEN


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Jan 9 2006, 07:48 PM~4582283
> *YOU LUCKY IF YOU FINISH IT FOR SAN ANTONIO I GIVE UP ON MINE 2 MUCH COMPETITION  :angry:
> *


 Dont give up on your project be like me "Competition,never heard of it" really do it for the show not for 1st 2nd or 3rd your trike looks good Rabbit dont give up...The only competition is see is the Hulk trike,the blue radical trike from Legions thats all.
This is the cat that Fu%# up my bicycle !!  :tears: :tears: his name is BLUE and he has a 187


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's a smart kid, do this if he does it again REC


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Jan 9 2006, 07:53 PM~4582309
> *YEP I KNOW MA IT SUCKS BUT I DONT GOT TIME FOR IT  MAKE AN OFERT FOR THE SCREEN
> *


wat size is it .. give me some details . ill take it off ur hands


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 9 2006, 08:04 PM~4582343
> *here's a smart kid, do this if he does it again REC
> *


How about something to eat :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Jan 9 2006, 07:53 PM~4582309
> *YEP I KNOW MA IT SUCKS BUT I DONT GOT TIME FOR IT  MAKE AN OFERT FOR THE SCREEN
> *


What about Finest Kreations?


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 9 2006, 07:54 PM~4582314
> *  Dont give up on your project be like me "Competition,never heard of it" really do it for the show not for 1st 2nd or 3rd your trike looks good Rabbit dont give up...The only competition is see is the Hulk trike,the blue radical trike from Legions thats all.
> This is the cat that Fu%# up my bicycle !!   :tears:  :tears: his name is BLUE and he has a 187
> *



:0 REC,want another? :biggrin:Ours is named SMOKEY!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Jan 9 2006, 09:04 PM~4582661
> *:0 REC,want another? :biggrin:Ours is named SMOKEY!
> *


NO :uh:   :guns: :nono: he might do something to my trike :biggrin:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 9 2006, 09:07 PM~4582685
> *NO  :uh:      :guns:  :nono:  he might do something to my trike :biggrin:
> *


I got smart! I got his ass declawed! :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

If i leave my bicycle frame like this what would it ?Full custom? :dunno:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

looking good bro


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

My engraving is looking good on my trike :biggrin: I have something for the trike class but is nothing big. A lil picture of how my engraving looks


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

tat looks sic :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 20 2006, 10:11 PM~4670907
> *My engraving is looking good on my trike  :biggrin: I have something for the trike class but is nothing big. A lil picture of how my engraving looks
> *


ME TOO :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD REC I LIKE THE ENGRAVING


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 22 2006, 08:35 AM~4679169
> *ME TOO :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD REC I LIKE THE ENGRAVING
> *


This guy is from California I seen pictures of his work his really good.
Carlos Sala
http://www.salasengraving.com/maingallery.html
I have two engraver working on my trike i hope to show in San Antonio this year. :biggrin:


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

that engravin is rad..


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

What do you think of this handlebar I had them get made and there getting engraved 
but I dont know i really dont like them this is how they look  Another REC Design..
But the handlebars look better then theone in the picture


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Looks crazy


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

T T T


----------



## LilSyco661 (Jan 30, 2006)

Lol damn seeing all these trikes just make me wanna work harder on nice frame tho homie keep it up


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Busy day will post a new picture at 7 pm


----------



## yaiyai.69 (Sep 19, 2005)

wow eye poping nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 2 2006, 03:26 PM~4961206
> *Busy day will post a new picture at 7 pm
> *


wheres the pic bro...did I miss it. getting me excited for no reason :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Mar 2 2006, 06:38 PM~4963342
> *wheres the pic bro...did I miss it. getting me excited for no reason  :biggrin:
> *


What do you think ?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Looks good, im sure it will look alot better when its finished


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Whats do you think about this?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

:0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

I see people like what they see more picture coming soon this week


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Apr 4 2006, 10:24 PM~5181133
> *Whats do you think about this?
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: sic bro


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

sounds good cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Apr 4 2006, 10:24 PM~5181133
> *Whats do you think about this?
> 
> 
> ...


    I LIKE IT


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

tighta den da muthafuka


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i was just thinking of bumping this topic :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuken rec will be king :worship: mad props


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 5 2006, 12:54 PM~5184670
> *fuken rec will be king :worship: mad props
> *


The one and only lol


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

tyte shit!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

GAWDDAMNNITMAN!!!!! :0


----------

